# Which Sealants and adhesives?



## 122851 (Apr 27, 2009)

Recently bought a '92 frankia 730 but some how missed what now appears to be quite extensive damp in the back wall around the window, the whole panel flexes and needs rebuilding 

that said I'm not frightened of a bit of hard work and it must be repaired, I've already sourced wall board @ £45/8'x4' sheet (expensive or not?) but not sure of the best sealants/adhesives? for each stage, looking at the screwfix catalogue but that hasn't helped...

mastic for outer joints? sikaflex to bond internal bits together? oh I don't know 

so suggestions of what and where to get it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No replies yet!
Cheeky but pm pete at JCM or visit local workshop



Dave P


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Manufacturers use Geocel HM... and funnily enough so do I, its good stuff.


----------



## 121551 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Sika 291*

Marine Sikaflex 291 - for external sealing & adhesion. Make sure surface is clean & prepared. Available @ all good boat Chandlers.
N


----------

